# Recommendation for a Doctor



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Two doctors at Kaiser have diagnosed me with Tendinitis (behind the knee- Lateral Hamstring Tendinitis). Been off my bike since the Super Bowl Ride, and in all honesty, I don't feel much better. In fact, I walk in a bit of discomfort behind my left knee. The idiots at Kaiser keep telling me to take Naproxin or Ibuprofin. Sick of taking that stuff that will probably eat a hole through my stomach. Had an x-ray to see if there are calcium deposits within the tendons but haven't gotten results back. Can you see torn tendons, ligaments, muscles through an X-Ray?

Can anyone recommend a doctor who has experience in treating sports related injury? I've had tendinitis before but it never hurt me while I just walked, only after 20-30 miles into a ride. I'm concerned that the doctors at Kaiser are just blowing me off and are misdiagnosing something that could be more serious and lead to a permanent injury.

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear.

They won't do an MRI? Much better for soft tissue injuries. 

Yes, you really need to see a sports doctor. Sorry, I can't recommend one, but just find one in your network. Do it right away. Fortunately my primary care physician knows me well and is great and has no problem sending me to appropriate specialists for my various self-induced sports injuries.

Heal up - I need someone to ride with.


----------



## jpatkinson (Jun 10, 2007)

Kaiser definitely has sports medicine doctors -- I am a primary care doc at Kaiser SF and I wouldn't hesitate to refer you to our sports medicine doctor on campus (Dr Touhy). He would perform a careful history and leg exam and wouldn't hesitate to image you if he felt it may change the treatment plan or if he felt there was something more complicated going on. 

Did you get set up with physical therapy? That would definitely be the first thing I would have suggested (along with rest and ice). NSAID medications can relieve the discomfort, possibly aid in healing, but aren't going to address whatever led to the problem (either a bio-mechanical problem or a bike set-up problem or an over-use injury).


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

jpatkinson said:


> Kaiser definitely has sports medicine doctors -- I am a primary care doc at Kaiser SF and I wouldn't hesitate to refer you to our sports medicine doctor on campus (Dr Touhy). He would perform a careful history and leg exam and wouldn't hesitate to image you if he felt it may change the treatment plan or if he felt there was something more complicated going on.
> 
> Did you get set up with physical therapy? That would definitely be the first thing I would have suggested (along with rest and ice). NSAID medications can relieve the discomfort, possibly aid in healing, but aren't going to address whatever led to the problem (either a bio-mechanical problem or a bike set-up problem or an over-use injury).


Unfortunately Naproxin and Ibuprofin have become a regular part of my diet. The pain goes away as the pain relief agent acts but it's only temporary. Scheduled for physical therapy this Saturday. I do use a roller regularly but I'm afraid of putting any stress on my lower hamstring tendon (appears that's where the pain emanates) in fear of causing more injury and further lengthening the recovery. At this point, I fear that I've torn a tendon or a ligament (if I cross my left leg, there is a considerable pain in the rear lateral/center area of lower hamstring). Had X-rays done but I have not heard back from the physician. She said that she was looking for calcium deposits in the area of knee.

Would you have any recommendation for a physician in the South Bay? Don't care if I have to drive to San Francisco to see Doctor Touhy. I know it will take a long time to heal but I want to be sure that I'm going to get better. Looking bleak at this point. Thanks again for you help, much appreciate it.


----------



## jpatkinson (Jun 10, 2007)

Kill those NSAIDs! Ice that baby, and send your doctor a message if the PT doesn't start to help. There are no ligaments in the hamstring, just tendons. If you partially tear one, the cure is REST. I would request crutches, if you can't walk without pain. Go to KP.org and look up your facility and you should be able to find the sports medicine doctor for your facility (usually in orthopedics). Best of luck to you!


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

If you can get out of Kaiser you have lots of choices. See if you can change to Palo Alto Medical Founation and see Dr. Cheng or Dr. King and get real sports med help.


----------



## jpatkinson (Jun 10, 2007)

Sworker said:


> If you can get out of Kaiser you have lots of choices. See if you can change to Palo Alto Medical Founation and see Dr. Cheng or Dr. King and get real sports med help.


ouch ...


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Fredrickson at Stanford 

SOAR in RWC they also have an office in the city.
Graw did my ACL.
Dillingham 
Donahue

Unfortunately, the cure/medication for Tendinitis is rest rest and more rest. If you don't it can become chronic to the the point of not being able to walk.


By the way. Don't let the Dr's boss you around. One wouldn't give me an MRI for my hip. It has a torn labrum. I said to the Dr. OK just tell me what I need to say to the next Dr for him to give me an MRI. He was stunned. I said I am not kidding. He said here is your script.

Dont be pushed around.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Also PT.

After talking with way too many people. The place to go seems to be Agile PT in Palo Alto

The are hands on and the PT stays with you the entire hour. 

650-565-8090


----------

